# NGD: A beater story



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I've always had a funny relationship with the acoustic guitar. I have to play one from time to time for my job (church, think big cowboy chords) but I have never had the urge to play one when not required. I always reach for my electric of choice. So while I like nice acoustic guitars and appreciate their tonal qualities, I always feel a bit silly when I have an expensive one. Case in point, I got a Martin M36 a few months ago and one of my bandmates ended up playing more than I did. Having $3k+ wrapped up in a guitar I touched once and month didn't make sense to me. 

Problematically I've become spoiled over the years. I don't like playing cheap guitars either. I think this stems back to my 20's. I spent most of that time managing the guitar department at Mother's Music in Calgary (with brief stints at Guitarwoks and L&M as well) and I think having put my hands on so many guitars I just now know when something is good...or not. I've tried some of the cheaper Martin's and Taylors over time but they just never resonated with me. 

Ok, so what does one do when faced with such a dilemma? Well, a friend of mine has a J-45 standard with a headstock repair and he got it for a SONG. A cheap song. I've always been super jealous of his find and secretly hoped one would pop up for me. Well, looks like last week might have been my time. I sold the M36 to a forum member and also found this little guy in my local Kijiji listings:










It's a 1993 J100 Xtra. Honestly I don't know much about them except that my research showed them selling between $2500-3000. Now, she looks better here than up close. It has 3 repaired cracks and a reparied headstock...all done by local luthiers of repute. Story has it that it spent a lot of time on the road with a local musician and after it was retired from road life got new frets, nut, and new saddle. It plays perfectly, sounds fantastic and...wait for it....cost me a whopping $1300 out the door. The extra bonus is I really like relic'd instruments so as long as the repairs hold...which they should and have for a long time...even the beat up nature of the guitar works for me!

Do me a favor though...if I overpaid, don't tell me. LMAO


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice! That's along the lines of what I'd likely be going for in the same position...an eminently playable workhorse. The nice thing about it having multiple previous "issues", besides them already being addressed, is that the price reduces accordingly. That is precisely how I was able to afford the vintage electric that's long been my #1. Enjoy!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Nice! That's along the lines of what I'd likely be going for in the same position...an eminently playable workhorse. The nice thing about it having multiple previous "issues", besides them already being addressed, is that the price reduces accordingly. That is precisely how I was able to afford the vintage electric that's long been my #1. Enjoy!


Yeah, having a friend with a long standing headstock repair and then owning one myself last year really made me stop and think...I'm ok saving 40-60% on a guitar with a break as long as it doesn't effect playability or sound.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah mine's now 60 yrs old (break is at least 30) and it's still holding up fine and it's nice when the depreciation is already maxed by the time it gets to you. Those Jumbo Gibson's have their own sonic charms.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Yeah mine's now 60 yrs old (break is at least 30) and it's still holding up fine and it's nice when the depreciation is already maxed by the time it gets to you. Those Jumbo Gibson's have their own sonic charms.


I was looking for a J-45 as I’d never owned a Gibson Jumbo...but I knew within a few strums I’d fall for these “charms”. Nice solid lows and fat but present highs. Very nice!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, enjoy!


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

if you play it in church while leading songs from the front and singing then really the vibe and whether it feels comfortable in your hands is more important than the sound of the instrument or its electronics since chances are it will be DI'd and mixed way down with keys and an electronic kit. with that thing you can go old school country gospel, retro hipster ironic emergent, thoughtfully engaged devotional singer/songwriter, or even pull off a bit of prophetic activism if the situation calls for it. and if somebody splashes a bit of water on it from the baptism tank it's not the end of the world. not so generic as a '90s Takamine not so nerdy as a Larrivee it's perhaps the perfect church guitar
j


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> if you play it in church while leading songs from the front and singing then really the vibe and whether it feels comfortable in your hands is more important than the sound of the instrument or its electronics since chances are it will be DI'd and mixed way down with keys and an electronic kit. with that thing you can go old school country gospel, retro hipster ironic emergent, thoughtfully engaged devotional singer/songwriter, or even pull off a bit of prophetic activism if the situation calls for it. and if somebody splashes a bit of water on it from the baptism tank it's not the end of the world. not so generic as a '90s Takamine not so nerdy as a Larrivee it's perhaps the perfect church guitar
> j


Well we don't use an electronic kit but otherwise it's clear you've spent some time around the genre lol.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

TimH said:


> clear you've spent some time


Memo from God to evangelical worship leader ... ' yeah thanks i heard the bridge the first two times ' 

on my to-do list this evening is overdubbing bass and strummedy strum strum acoustic into a sort of on tune piano vocal track of Waymaker isn't virtual church fun?

apologies for the thread diversion it seems every church musician i know has a sort of ambivalent relationship with that role especially if it's their job too. when in doubt add delay and a volume pedal and you can swell some transcendence into anything

carry on 

it's a nice guitar no matter where you play it

j


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

You fellas get paid to play in church? I had a bass player band mate that played for years in church on Sunday service, funerals, weddings all for the good of the congregation that did not even appreciate his talent . Fantastic gear and sound, I'd call it a Nathan East sound in the early 90's.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

MarkM said:


> You fellas get paid to play in church? I had a bass player band mate that played for years in church on Sunday service, funerals, weddings all for the good of the congregation that did not even appreciate his talent . Fantastic gear and sound, I'd call it a Nathan East sound in the early 90's.


I am the music pastor. None of our players get paid...not because I think that’s wrong it’s just not how we decided to roll.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@TimH I don't understand what a music pastor is?

No disrespect, this is not something I can relate to.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

MarkM said:


> @TimH I don't understand what a music pastor is?
> 
> No disrespect, this is not something I can relate to.


No worries...think of it as a music director. I work with a different band of volunteer musicians every week to put together the church service. There’s more to it but that’s the start and relevant bits for a guitar forum.


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

I find it interesting that while ‘relic’d’ electric guitars are all the rage, there’s been little or no market for marketing the ‘worn-in’ look when it comes to acoustics. (except maybe the Waterloo line)
Honestly, I’ve always been a little bit snooty when it comes to buying used acoustics and have sought out instruments that are in mint or excellent condition.This thread makes me wonder if I should rethink my approach. 🤔
Glad to see you found an affordable guitar with character & tone that appeals to you, Tim. Enjoy!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Roots-Picker said:


> I find it interesting that while ‘relic’d’ electric guitars are all the rage, there’s been little or no market for marketing the ‘worn-in’ look when it comes to acoustics. (except maybe the Waterloo line)
> Honestly, I’ve always been a little bit snooty when it comes to buying used acoustics and have sought out instruments that are in mint or excellent condition.This thread makes me wonder if I should rethink my approach. 🤔
> Glad to see you found an affordable guitar with character & tone that appeals to you, Tim. Enjoy!


Aside from my friends J-45 there was something else that really started to change my thinking...and others here have alluded to it as well. It's the vintage market. While there are those who have the means to purchase the mint examples on the vintage market, I've seen some VERY beat up vintage acoustics still command high prices. A crack is a crack and a 60 year old crack doesn't inherently sound better than a 20 year old crack. If the price is right, and the guitar sounds good, it is good.


----------

